# Purple guitars. Post them.



## caughtinamosh (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm an absolute sucker for purple guitars, so fuel my GAS. Be it royal, gothic, orchid, electric, whatever. POST AWAY! 

I'll start with Randy's gorgeous RG7 mockup...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 17, 2009)

Not totally purple but I would kill for this guitar


----------



## liamh (Aug 17, 2009)

Mmmmm....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Aug 17, 2009)

Nicest finish ever, awesome fretboard aswell:


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 17, 2009)

purple FTW. 

And that suhr is nice.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 17, 2009)

Rob_l or whatever his name is, the guy with an obscene amount of Carvin pr0n has a fap worthy DC125...

ROB, CHIME IN PLEASE!


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## yetti (Aug 17, 2009)

I think Lee has a few as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

does a cherry fudge rg7421 count???


----------



## dpm (Aug 17, 2009)

Best I can do of my main beeatch at 11pm


----------



## japs5607 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry its not a seven


----------



## katierose (Aug 17, 2009)

Dudes into purple guitars.. I don't get it. Haha. It's cute, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2009)

I R STILL A MAN!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I R STILL A MAN!


----------



## yan12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Feeding off the Purple MoJo in Denver.
Yan


----------



## katierose (Aug 17, 2009)

Purple is probably one of the last colors I would pick in a guitar. ^_^ It's all about black, green, and red.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

^ you forgot gold...

RASTAFARIIIIIIIII


----------



## Lilith (Aug 17, 2009)

This is my favorite Guitar. Sounds absolutly evil


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

purple enough for ya?


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 17, 2009)

no time to post pic at work, but Steve Smith's Ignitor


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

7slinger said:


> no time to post pic at work, but Steve Smith's Ignitor


----------



## Variant (Aug 17, 2009)

^
That right there =


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

^ I REALLY like that thing. I think if I get another 6 string it's between that thing and the SL2H or KE-2


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2009)

There's this mockup I did a while ago:


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 17, 2009)

Variant said:


>



Is it just me or does that top horn look a bit...phallic?


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 17, 2009)

i hate you people
me = need Mesa not GAS


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

Variant said:


>



om nom nom


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2009)

Violet, but  :





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/70468-ngd-violet-770dx-content.html


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2009)

I just pre-ordered one of these...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

^ i never wanted an agile more than after i joined this site. for some reason i keep buyin' freakin' RGs...


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 17, 2009)

katierose said:


> Purple is probably one of the last colors I would pick in a guitar. ^_^ It's all about black, green, and red.


 

tut tut tut 

purple is the shit....

lets see what pics i can find...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

^


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> tut tut tut
> 
> purple is the shit....
> 
> lets see what pics i can find...




WOW! I hate BC rich guitars, but that is really a beautiful instrument!


----------



## ihave27frets (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## -K4G- (Aug 17, 2009)

^^


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2009)

Buz's RGA2228


----------



## willybman (Aug 17, 2009)

paul allenders prs se




i love it


----------



## trenolds39 (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## willybman (Aug 17, 2009)

^that one got my juices flowing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 17, 2009)

here's a few


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

trenolds39 said:


>


----------



## trenolds39 (Aug 17, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


>



They really need to make the Horizon-III available to the US.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Aug 17, 2009)

Homemade circa 1987. Neck is made by Warmoth (scalloped by me).


----------



## trenolds39 (Aug 17, 2009)

^I take it that originally had inlays? Nice work on the scalloping. I really want to get a Warmoth body and Charvel neck and make an epic parts guitar. I only need the $1000 now.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2009)

dpm said:


> Best I can do of my main beeatch at 11pm



Fuck i love that guitar, Dan... Every time i see it


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh my God that is so sexy.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Aug 18, 2009)

trenolds39 said:


> ^I take it that originally had inlays? Nice work on the scalloping. I really want to get a Warmoth body and Charvel neck and make an epic parts guitar. I only need the $1000 now.



Yep, originally had white inlays. And thanks. Not really hard to do, just time consuming, especially when taking the scallop that deep. Really like it though.

Guitar isn't anything spectacular - but hey, I was 17, and it was a high school shop project


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 18, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> here's a few



 Horizon III


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 18, 2009)

trenolds39 said:


>



i need a change of pants...that might be THE single best looking finish i've ever seen


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy fuck man, that is the most amazing guitar... who has it, and when can I buy it from them?


----------



## Demeyes (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my own Jackson SL2H. It's not always purple, it's got a flip flop finish that goes from purple to gold depending on how the light hits it. You can see it change on the body where the contour is.


----------



## conorreich (Aug 18, 2009)

my first =]]


----------



## cyril v (Aug 18, 2009)

trenolds39 said:


>



holy shit... sorry to quote this thing again, but holy shit is that amazing looking. looks like you could just take a bite out of it!!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 18, 2009)

HELO CAUGH IN MOSH, CAN I KNO THE NAME OF THE GURL IN YER ABATARZ LOLKTHNKZ?!

 I kid 

I Dunno if i'm turning daltonic of something  but even if it doesn't counts TimSE's new handmade 7 string is TEH Sex, at least is blackish-purpleish in my screen 































*
NOW WAIT!!!
Swirled purple finish body, neck AND freboard?!





















*
That has to be the mothership of all purple guitars and swirls  .....Makes me wanna play in a Melodic Death Metal band *

*


----------



## November5th (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is my 2004 Suhr Standard.The best 6-string guitar I have ever owned.Peace.

Dean


----------



## trenolds39 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll post a guitar I actually own this time. Retarded skull knobs have been since removed.


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 18, 2009)

cyril v said:


> holy shit... sorry to quote this thing again, but holy shit is that amazing looking. looks like you could just take a bite out of it!!!



Agree. Absolutely agree.


----------



## Zachg (Aug 18, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> here's a few


 

 Do Want ! I really Like that finish for some reason...


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2009)

San Dimas:










And this belongs to Josh now. (Its rather delicious as fuk in person too.)










Vintage Stagemaster:





This one belongs to Adam now, but I definitely wouldnt mind buying it back at some point:


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2009)

Lee, every single guitar i've seen of yours is just fucking beautiful  Awesome taste dude.


----------



## reguv760 (Aug 18, 2009)

my recent acquisition... although it's "blue", it has a purple undercoat which makes it 'sparkly violet' under sunlight:











... Not a 7 but it's Purple Neon 










and yes.. i really like the green and purple combo 

Reg


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 18, 2009)

dpm said:


> Best I can do of my main beeatch at 11pm


 

yummm


----------



## Xaios (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm surprised Stephan Forte's LAG custom hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Lee, every single guitar i've seen of yours is just fucking beautiful  Awesome taste dude.



Much appreciated, thanks bro. 



Xaios said:


> I'm surprised Stephan Forte's LAG custom hasn't been posted yet:



I'd like to try one of these at some point. Dig the 912 frets too.


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 19, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


>



You beat me to it!

but...





Both of those LTDs REALLY tickle my fancy!

Edit: Oh yea, and the EBMM JP7s left handed haha


----------



## rob_l (Aug 19, 2009)

I have one other purple Carvin, but dont have pics of it up yet... 

DC135, purple Quilt and TwinBlades...





DC125 M22SD...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 21, 2009)

rob_l said:


> DC125 M22SD...


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 21, 2009)

on the day before my agile came i dreamed of opening the box, but instead of the interceptor I saw something else. It was a purple guitar with gold bridge hardware and a platinum whammy bar. the finish was royal purple with a full quilted purple and gold maple top. The tuners were godly because they were like golden rectangles with switches, and when you pushed one of the switches down it tuned the string up or down. But then i realized... IT WAS A 6 STRING! and then i woke up. Scary right?

Anyway I'm going to build a guitar like this someday when i have aobut 5 g's to spare.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

rob_l said:


> I have one other purple Carvin, but dont have pics of it up yet...
> 
> DC135, purple Quilt and TwinBlades...
> 
> ...




You like purple Carvins, huh?


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 21, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Not totally purple but I would kill for this guitar



 I better hide then. I bought it from Lee's insanely impressive collection. 

Also the stunning purple quilt ESP belongs to Shinji who is a well know character over at the ESP forums and is a guitar tech in Japan with many inpressive pieces to his collection.


----------



## screamindaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

Been meaning to do this for a while now...
I call it the Purple Pimp













I'm debating getting purple bobbin toppers too. Mostly just because I can.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 9, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


>


 
What is that, I MUST know!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Sep 9, 2009)

its puple sometimes


----------



## screamindaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

pink freud said:


> What is that, I MUST know!



It's done by Brutalizer Guitars. He's on this forum, though it appears he got destroyed by work, and we haven't seen much of him in the past... ooooh... 6 months or so?


----------



## kherman (Sep 9, 2009)

Pics of my '94 Carvin DC400


----------



## technomancer (Sep 9, 2009)

pink freud said:


> What is that, I MUST know!



That is my Razar SS 8 String... 27.5" scale, maple bolt on neck, wenge fretboard, purple heart wings and black walnut center body. I may actually end up selling it soon, haven't quite decided yet.

As Cam pointed out, the builder basically dropped off the face of the earth.

Here are some more pics


----------



## pink freud (Sep 9, 2009)

I love how the pickup lays in the body. That looks _beyond _professional.


----------



## Kheros (Sep 9, 2009)

>


I'd love to have one of these. 

That Razar SS8 is also pretty hot.


----------



## TMM (Sep 9, 2009)

Surprised I haven't seen my old USA BCR Bich 7 up here yet. BLopez has it now... I think there are some pics hosted here, but I'm not taking the time to find them right now.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2009)

This is not mine...







lol yes i edited it.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

A Parker Fly Mojo Quilt I snapped @ the NAMM show in January. Also, my newest custom shop Rico 7 is purple but I haven't taken proper pics yet. Soon!


----------



## IDLE (Sep 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> A Parker Fly Mojo Quilt I snapped @ the NAMM show in January. Also, my newest custom shop Rico 7 is purple but *I haven't taken proper pics yet.* Soon!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

IDLE said:


>



I've tried, the real color won't show up. However I tried snapping some video footage with it and the color is accurate there, so I'll probably take stills from that or just upload a video


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 10, 2009)

^ So you're planning on stealing/buying this Parker and sending it to 'lil old me, right?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ So you're planning on stealing/buying this Parker and sending it to 'lil old me, right?



Well naturally being a purple fan, I already have the Purple Quilt Burst on order w/ Parker


----------



## cyril v (Sep 10, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> This is not mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm... someone with a sweet set of agiles and a LACS RG7? i don't know who's those could be. 

i will be able to post something tasty in this thread come january (less anything go awry).


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 10, 2009)

cyril v said:


> hmmm... someone with a sweet set of agiles and a LACS RG7? i don't know who's those could be.
> 
> i will be able to post something tasty in this thread come january (less anything go awry).





As will I


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 10, 2009)

Man that purple quilt on the Parker is sick but I can see kirk hammett in it  

anyways I'm sure that Parker is gonna come with crazy price tag too.


----------



## elhantiri (Oct 9, 2009)

i wish this one was mine


----------



## masterblaster (Feb 3, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Man that purple quilt on the Parker is sick but I can see kirk hammett in it
> 
> anyways I'm sure that Parker is gonna come with crazy price tag too.


 

Sorry to bring the thread to life again, but I had to respond to this. I used to live in California and would go bodyboarding almost everyday in the summer at a beach off of PCH(highway one), bascially in Malibu. I would see Flea surfing in the mornings, and then one day I got out and was walking along all the cars parked along side the highway, and I saw Kirk Hammett and Rob Trujillo sanding outside of this car with two other dudes, and they were checking the surf, I nearly had a heart attack after walking right by them. Then I waited to see if they were going out to surf, and surf enough they did, and Kirk got into a Purple and gold colored wetsuit, LMAO!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 3, 2010)

i like purple guitars...
















Yeah they are mine.


----------



## Jango (Feb 3, 2010)

Custom, that is a sweet agile. Wish they made that model with ebony fretboard, though...


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 3, 2010)

^They did, i just liked Maple more.


----------



## audibleE (Feb 3, 2010)

katierose said:


> Dudes into purple guitars.. I don't get it. Haha. It's cute, though.



Hahaha!! Me either. I thought the fellas on here would be more of a dude ranch and not a pansy patch!!!

Hahaha... (I did see a Ibby1527 purple sparkle I was going to get, but strip it anyway )


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 3, 2010)

If I end up getting the BC Rich Jr. V 7 string I'll definitely grab my sisters thousand dollar camera and go nuts


----------



## Jou (Mar 5, 2014)

WASHBURN CS-780 DENIA TTV (TERVAPÄÄSKYJEN VIOLETTI VERI)


----------



## silent suicide (Mar 5, 2014)

Since it's allready been bumped


----------



## Yooxa (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is my purple backup guitar!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 5, 2014)

DIY job...I only still have the neck from this one...


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 5, 2014)

Here goes my 2.


----------



## Broken (Mar 5, 2014)

Purple + one piece ash body = awesomeness


----------



## pott (Mar 5, 2014)

And dat neck... flame on one side:




...and birdseye on the other:


----------



## arcadia fades (Mar 5, 2014)

wow 4 year meganecrobump


----------



## Zado (Mar 5, 2014)

Our purples or purples in general?


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 5, 2014)

Gentleman please:


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's my fav and not just because I'm a fan boy.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm modding a purple SR400 bass to be fretless and tuned in 5ths (CGDA) with flat wounds . I'll post it when I'm done!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely my favorite color!


----------



## Preacher (Mar 5, 2014)

my wife is obsessed with this damn thing. Really don't understand why but each to their own I guess


----------



## UltraParanoia (Mar 5, 2014)

Damn! This thread is GAS overload


----------



## Jlang (Mar 5, 2014)

Your welcome.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Mar 5, 2014)

*mod edit: try to sell something outside the classifieds again and you'll get a ban*


----------



## Doulton (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone say purple guitars?


----------



## potatohead (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 5, 2014)

This is one of the few I definitely miss. 











And my "beater" Roadstar;


----------



## Xaios (Mar 5, 2014)

This one was posted in the "Gorgeous Guitar Land" thread a couple years ago. It remains my favorite shade of purple... EVAR.


----------



## AltecGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's my custom Regius 7


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 6, 2014)

I no longer have this, but here's my old Paul Allender sig:


----------



## Enter Paradox (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 7, 2014)

My Purple 7DC


----------



## onefingersweep (Mar 7, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I no longer have this, but here's my old Paul Allender sig:



Cool, a friend of mine had one a couple of years ago, with a few upgrades it became a really great guitar for little money.


----------



## Broken (Mar 9, 2014)

Of all the purple guitars here I haven't seen this one yet...













just one of those odd shapes you remember.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 9, 2014)

I really want this purple Les Paul Peace. But the stupid minetune system, the bridge, and knobs all would have to go for it to be acceptable


----------



## philentology (Mar 9, 2014)

GASin' for this right now:


----------



## thatguyupthere (Mar 9, 2014)

eelblack2 said:


>



ahhh yes. I see you went with the invisible violet finish on that 3rd guitar on the floor. great choice inmy opinion. its almost as if the guitar isn't there when you play it. but charvel assures you, it is


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 9, 2014)

Broken said:


> Of all the purple guitars here I haven't seen this one yet...
> 
> just one of those odd shapes you remember.



I can't remember if he played that or a purple cloud when I saw him back on the Musicology tour. He did play a purple stained Taylor (iirc) acoustic though.


----------



## got_tone (Mar 9, 2014)

My Siggi!


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 9, 2014)

The new Ibanez 2014 S5527QFX is frakin' hawt. I have one on order from the Axe Place with BKPs coming in. Can't wait


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 9, 2014)

This Blackat Leon 7D Ultraviolet!
Currently at sale at Welcome to Guitar Candy btw!


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Mar 9, 2014)

This should get some laughs. Me with my old s540LTD and the rest of my early quiver


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 9, 2014)

Broken said:


> just one of those odd shapes you *try to forget exists*.



FTFY


----------



## kylea1 (Mar 9, 2014)

thatguyupthere said:


> ahhh yes. I see you went with the invisible violet finish on that 3rd guitar on the floor. great choice inmy opinion. its almost as if the guitar isn't there when you play it. but charvel assures you, it is



you mean ultra violet dont you?


----------



## kylea1 (Mar 9, 2014)

i just bought a guitar and i already know my next one lol


----------



## Pooty Skills (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey, I have a purple guitar too! What do you think?


----------



## got_tone (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 10, 2014)

Ibanez JCRG8670-TV


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 10, 2014)

Holy hell, look at this tasty Mayones


----------



## Samark (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 10, 2014)

This PRS is currently in stock at a local shop. Hnggggg.






Here's the listing; someone buy it and post better pics!

https://www.bizarreguitar.com/pm-20...ustom-22-cu-22-brazilian-rosewood-purple.aspx


----------



## FrashyFroo (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Stemp Fester (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's my JC


----------



## Overtone (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## got_tone (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow - the Sherman looks cool.
Nice tight flame.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## crg123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nothing too fancy, just an SR 400 I got for free and made fretless tuned to CGDA (fifths)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 14, 2014)

Jacky Vincent from Falling In Reverse's new signature Dean.











Haters gonna hate, apart from the stupid inlays I think it looks pretty cool - and he's a shit-hot player.

It looks very 80s, which IMO is a good thing


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 15, 2014)

Whats with Dean and big heads


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 15, 2014)

My Schecter A-7 is kinda purple  It has a DiMarzio X2N-7 bridge and D-Activator neck pickup with golden polepieces, Allparts bridge and Gotoh tuners. The finish is Krylon Glitterblast Fierce Fuchsia.


----------



## Convictional (Mar 15, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Jacky Vincent from Falling In Reverse's new signature Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But... what if he forgets which fret he's on? Those roman numeral inlays are _really_ important.


----------



## j0eyaces (Mar 15, 2014)

New Ibby S5527QFX


----------



## Broken (Mar 17, 2014)

Jackson dk2mht, I so want one.


----------



## shadowvault (Mar 17, 2014)

Skervesen Raptor 7, 26-28" multiscale


----------



## Razzle (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not a seven string player so I've never been on this forum much. But I was tooling around and found a few things here so I said what the heck, I'll join.

I found this thread and figured I'd chime in. Purple guitars are what I do (although I do have a few that aren't purple, hard to believe really). Anyway, enjoy!

Agile AL-3200 Semi-Custom in Purple Quilt





EBMM Steve Morse SM-Y2D Flamed Purple Sunset





EBMM Axis in Purple Quilt





EBMM Axis Super Sport





EBMM JPX in Barolo Purple





Ibanez RG770DX in Violet





Raven RP450 Purple Quilt Semi-Hollow





Dean ML79 Purple Flame (sold)





My collection of Fender Stratocasters in Purple (slightly different color, all different PUPs)




ESP LTD-1000 Purple Flame (sold)





Ibanez RG470 in Purple


----------



## japs5607 (Apr 13, 2014)

Schecter Hellraiser in Purple Burst Quilt


----------



## gui7ars (Apr 13, 2014)

I love purple guitars...

Here's my current favorite:
















For all you purple haters - in the words of the old Fastway song - "Say What You Will!"


----------



## yellowv (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 13, 2014)

Couple iPhone pics of my purple beauty:


----------



## Albi (Apr 24, 2014)

Time to let my RG get the appreciation she deserves


----------



## Metal-Box (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are some shots of my '92 Ibanez RG550DXPN. I hope you like them!


----------



## Zeetwig (Apr 27, 2014)

I have loved purples since I don't know how many years back  Probably from when I first laid eyes on this beauty









And now it's mine! 





For more pics, see my original NGD thread 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/225356-first-nssgd.html

These were really awesome too!


----------

